# Forex Killer



## stargazer (10 December 2007)

Hi 

Anyone here trade Forex i am interested to find out what brokers you use or recommend.

Anyone heard of Forex Killer software or used it.

Cheers
SG


----------



## caribean (10 December 2007)

Hi Stargazer, i trade using currency futures, not the best intrument for a beginner (if you are one),IMHO Oanda is ok, i think GFT is more comprehensive,
you will have to be cautious with some of them...


----------



## stargazer (11 December 2007)

Thanks for the advice Caribean.  I am just dipping the toe in and see where it takes me.

Looking at the currencies perhaps and an online demo account to see what its all about.

Cheers
SG


----------



## ithatheekret (11 December 2007)

I think you should ask them or see whether they provide a trailing stop service . 

I think for beginners that would be essential for wealth preservation .

I like the Oanda platform , it look very easy to use , but no trailing stop .

.............. it all depends on what you think though  .


----------



## ithatheekret (11 December 2007)

and for a side note , make sure your computer has a processor capable of using the platforms etc. 

I have two cpu's that I use one with a 2.5gig proc. that is used for trading and one I call the yabber box for anything else on the web .


----------

